# Top 22 of the richest mangaka 2004-2005



## tictactoc (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm bored >___>. Sorry if it has already been posted 
1- Akira Toriyama : 1 483 000 000 Yens (11 251 069 €)
2- Kazuki Takahashi (Yu-Gi-Oh!) : 510 000 000 Yens (3 869 351 €)
3- Fujiko Fujio (Doraemon) : 456 000 000 Yens (3 456 640 €)
4- Hiroshi Arakawa (Fma) : 450 000 000 Yens (3 411 158 €)
5- Machiko Hasegawa (Saze-san) : 447 000 000 Yens (3 388 417 €)
6- Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto) : 374 000 000 Yens (2 835 051 €)
7- Konomi Takeshi (PoT) : 347 000 000 Yens (2 630 382 €)
8- Echiiro Oda (One Piece) : 333 000 000 Yens (2 524 257 €)
9- Takashi Yanase (Soreike! Anpanman) : 270 000 000 Yens (2 046 694 €)
10- Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk) : 200 700 000 Yens (1 521 376 €)
11- Ai Yasawa (Nana) : 200 300 000 Yens (1 518 344 €)
12- Buronson (Ken) : 124 000 000 Yens (939 963 €)
13- Syuho Sato (Say Hello to Black Jack) : 122 000 000 Yens (924 802 €)
14- Akimoto Osamu (Kochi Kame) : 121 000 000 Yens (923 000 €)
15- Hirokare Kenshi (Torishimariyaku Man Kôsaku) : 100 700 000 Yens (763 341 €)
16- Hiroyuki Takei (Shaman King) : 84 000 000 Yens (636 749 €)
17- Tennôji (Minami no Teiô) : 82 000 000 Yens (621 588 €)
18- Kerae Ito (Atashinchi) : 79 000 000 Yens (598 847 €)
19- Yoichi takahashi (Captain Tsubasa) : 69 000 000 Yens (523 044 €)
20- Usui Yoshito (Shin-chan) : 67 000 000 Yens (500 000 €)
21- Harold Sakuichi (Beck) : 54 000 000 Yens (409 338 €)
22- Go Nagai (Devilman) : 40 000 000 Yens (303 214 €)

source: ritualscan forge


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Oct 15, 2006)

Wait, where's Rumiko Takahashi on that list? With Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, Maison Ikkoku, and Urusei Yatsura she should be near the top.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

Arakawa is that high?

Learn something new everyday


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 15, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:


> Wait, where's Rumiko Takahashi on that list? With Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, Maison Ikkoku, and Urusei Yatsura she should be near the top.



This is a year old, it might've been changed.



> 14- Akimoto Osamu (Kochi Kame) : 121 000 000 Yens (923 000 ?)



Thats qutie sad, since Kochikame is nearly 70+ volumes long.

Where's Naoki Urasawa or Kentao Miura?


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 15, 2006)

> Where's Naoki Urasawa or Kentao Miura?



I guess less people buy their stuff.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the list.  

But yeah, Japan fails for now supporting Urasawa. D:


tictactoc said:


> 6- Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto) : 374 000 000 Yens (2 835 051 €)
> 8- Echiiro Oda (One Piece) : 333 000 000 Yens (2 524 257 €)


Ok....what the hell?

As I understood it, One Piece has sold far more than Naruto, and yet...?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Oct 15, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> But yeah, Japan fails for now supporting Urasawa. D:
> 
> ...



Yeah, One Piece has sold way more. In fact, it beat Dragonball's record for the fastest to 100 million sales.

I guess Naruto has more to do with licesned materials, like plush figures, CD sales(One Piece has far less openings and endings, not to mention none of the artists that perform them are on the level of Asian Kung Fu Generation or Orange Range), and other similar things.

One Piece's sales are more generated by its huge mainstream popularity. Naruto has more 'fanboys'.


----------



## Dernhelm (Oct 15, 2006)

WOW! Harold Sakuichi go!! XD


----------



## Mizura (Oct 15, 2006)

> Ok....what the hell?
> 
> As I understood it, One Piece has sold far more than Naruto, and yet...?


As said, most likely, merchandising. *nod*

Say, those mangakas aren't That rich. I mean, compare for example to J.K. Rowling. She's the richest woman in England. =\


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2006)

Mizura said:


> As said, most likely, merchandising. *nod*
> 
> Say, those mangakas aren't That rich. I mean, compare for example to J.K. Rowling. She's the richest woman in England. =\



well thats cos rowling has her books published all across the world in several languages 
theses mangakas also have their works published in different languages but not on the worldwide level of rowlings books which are easily available pretty much everywhere

and congrats on your 7000th post


----------



## Mizura (Oct 15, 2006)

> well thats cos rowling has her books published all across the world in several languages
> theses mangakas also have their works published in different languages but not on the worldwide level of rowlings books which are easily available pretty much everywhere


Well, true. I was looking at it this way though: these people are the Richest mangaka. For the Richest mangaka, they aren't really That rich. See?



> and congrats on your 7000th post


Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2006)

ah well to be honest i was expecting more too 
dont forget this is 2004-2005 before we had the naruto dub and whatnot so maybe it will be different for 2006-7


----------



## Rashman (Oct 15, 2006)

hmm kishimoto aint doing too bad there


----------



## Brandt (Oct 15, 2006)

6th place at 2.8 million Euros ain't bad. I'd take it.


----------



## gabha (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone think that Kubo tite might make it in the 2006 list?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 15, 2006)

Urasawa must be poor.

He deserves the double of Akira.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 15, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> But yeah, Japan fails for now supporting Urasawa. D:
> 
> ...



Oda gets a crappy art tax.


----------



## Codde (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting list. Though I would think Takehiko Inoue would be higher. Both the anime and manga for Slam Dunk were insanely popular. The manga is the 5th highest selling manga of all time I believe. Vagabond also sold more than 20 million, and REAL might also be quite a good seller. Yet he's #10, of course there are many other factors.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not really sure for the others mangas in the top ten, but the authors of Naruto and Yugi oh!! must make good money with the video game/cards/figurines distributed in the whole world. Slam Dunk and Vagabond don't have licensed material like those two :/


----------



## Codde (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Slam Dunk I'm sure would've had a lot of merchandise. The anime was quite popular and at least 4 movies were released (not sure if they were OVAs or theatrical releases), and quite a lot of video games were released, though at this point, probably not much as something like Naruto (seeing as how it's more recent). But I suppose those were pretty much Japan only, though I've heard it was also quite popular in other countries, but I wouldn't know how much merchandise was released. There's also the fact that not all mangaka may start out poor (even if it may be more likely.)


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 16, 2006)

Well in 2005, 4 vol of Naruto sold more than 100 000 vol in France, the second biggest manga market after Japan of course.   The Naruto's french editor expect to sell one million of Naruto in 2006, only Dragon ball did this before.
Oh, and even if Slam dunk was really popular, it was not _that_ popular. For example it never sold more than Dragon ball, only One piece did this, and even Oda is not richer than Kishimoto.
I also think that Naruto attains a bigger audience than Slam Dunk. i'm pretty sure that all of the 12 years old wasn't crazy for a manga talking about Basket. However Naruto is pretty much the pokemon of the united states in Japan...


----------



## Codde (Oct 16, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> Well in 2005, 4 vol of Naruto sold more than 100 000 vol in France, the second biggest manga market after Japan of course.   The Naruto's french editor expect to sell one million of Naruto in 2006, only Dragon ball did this before.
> Oh, and even if Slam dunk was really popular, it was not _that_ popular. For example it never sold more than Dragon ball, only One piece did this, and even Oda is not richer than Kishimoto.
> I also think that Naruto attains a bigger audience than Slam Dunk. i'm pretty sure that all of the 12 years old wasn't crazy for a manga talking about Basket. However Naruto is pretty much the pokemon of the united states in Japan...



I'm sure One Piece hasn't sold more than Dragonball at this point. One Piece achieved 100 million last year, so not sure if it has surpassed Slam Dunk either. With around 105-120 million yet. 

Though about Naruto having a bigger audience than Slam Dunk, well not sure if I can figure out the popularity of Slam Dunk aside from going by sales, which I can pretty much only find the Japanese sales. The series is did end over 10 years ago. But Naruto has only sold 60 million in Japan even with the amount of volumes it had. While Slam Dunk, is the 5th best selling (at least last year) manga (not just Shounen) of all time, the rest of the series save for Dragonball (with 42 volumes and at #2) have over 80 volumes. Slam Dunk only had 31 volumes. Even well below that of One Piece when it got 100 million. If you also check the Japanese Media Art Festival's recent nationwide poll, Slam Dunk was the #1 manga. It's pretty much high ranked in most polls anime and manga despite it's age. 

Subject matter is irrelevant, say Dragonball, a manga about aliens fighting? Not sure how much truth this would hold, though considering the celebration deal last year with Slam Dunk in May, seems accurate enough. "It was so popular that many Japanese teenagers began playing basketball after it was published."(Wikipedia....) 

Of course I'm not sure of it's world-wide popularity/sales. Though I don't get your Naruto being the Pokemon of United States in Japan. There are plenty of other popular anime/manga in Japan. While in the U.S., since it's aired on Toonami, it's been popular (and I believe Bleach got a jump in manga sales also since it's airing), but far from the levels of Pokemon. And other mangas like Fullmetal Alchemist and Fruits Basket have been consistently popular in the U.S. for some time.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:


> Wait, where's Rumiko Takahashi on that list? With Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, Maison Ikkoku, and Urusei Yatsura she should be near the top.


Exactly - she's the supposed to be *richest woman in Japan*, and has been the highest tax paying (i.e. highest earning) manga-ka for many years.  seems to back this up.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe this top shows the money made by the mangaka in one year (2004-2005). It would explain why so many popular mangaka are not in the top :/


----------



## 2788 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does somebody has the list of top 10 or 20 best selling manga of all time ? Im really curious about whose in the chart.


----------



## Codde (Oct 18, 2006)

Well the top 6 are (last year):

1. Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsusho
(143 volumes and still continueing)
2. Dragon Ball (42 volumes)
3. Oishimbo (90 volumes and still continueing)
4. Golgo 13 (135 volumes and still continueing)
5. Meitantei Conan (48 volumes and still continueing)
6. Slam Dunk (31 volumes) 

Link removed (Link removed)


----------

